# Guter Desktoprechner + Monitor für bis zu 600 € (auch für Spiele geeignet)



## KarlAuer (10. März 2018)

*Guter Desktoprechner + Monitor für bis zu 600 € (auch für Spiele geeignet)*

Hallo zusammen!

Weil der alte Rechner Probleme macht (für dessen Kauf damals hier im Forum super Tipps bekommen!), muss ich mir in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Desktop-PC kaufen.

Bis zu 600 Euro würd ich ausgeben wollen, inklusive Monitor. 

Gesucht wird also ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Gerne auch irgendwas, was bei Hardware-Versand oder anderen on the fly zusammengebaut wird. Habe damit beim letzten Kauf schon gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Anforderungen:
Ich mach hauptsächlich Schreibarbeiten und etwas Illustrator (CS6) am Rechner. Programme sollten also schnell laufen! Betriebssystem ist im Augenblick Windows 7.
Es sollten aber auch mehr oder weniger neuere Spiele (wie Fallout 4, Elex, Divine Divinity) und möglichst auch dann deren Nachfolger  gut drauf laufen. 

Für Eure Experten-Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar!
Es wäre cool, wenn mir jemand ein Paket zusammenstellen kann an Festplatte, Mainboard, Kühler, Speicher, Grafikkarte etc.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Vielzahl an Auswahl hoffnungslos überfordert und kann nicht einschätzen, was wie gut ist und was mit was kompatibel ist oder Sinn macht.

Gruß
Karl Auer


----------



## Spiritogre (10. März 2018)

Problem bei dir mit 600 Euro ist das inkl. Monitor. D.h. es bleiben maximal 500 übrig, allerdings auch nur, wenn du einen ziemlich schlechten Billigmonitor nimmst. Und dann kommst du bei Spielen in Bedrängnis, wenn du Fallout 4 oder Elex zocken willst, sollte die Grafikkarte für halbwegs flüssiges Vergnügen auch mind. im Bereich 150 Euro angesiedelt sein (ansonsten eher 250 - 300 Euro Minimum, Grafikkarten sind leider im Moment sehr teuer). D.h. es bleiben dir 350 für den kompletten restlichen Rechner. Billiges Gehäuse und 8GB RAM sind weitere 100 Euro weg. Bleiben 250 für Mainboard, CPU, Festplatte und Netzteil. Sorry, ich weiß nicht, das ist alles sehr, sehr eng.

Willst du da nicht lieber mal bei Gebrauchtsystemen schauen?

Der 600 Euro Selbstbau PC hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Kompl...uer-Spieler-selbst-zusammenstellen-1028503/2/
ist denke ich für 600 Euro (und da kommen dann ohnehin noch Zusammenbau und Versandkosten dazu) aktuell nicht zu dem Preis zu bekommen. Wobei die CPU auch noch extrem schwach ist. Und ein Monitor ist da auch nicht dabei.


----------



## KarlAuer (10. März 2018)

Danke schon mal für die Hinweise!
Die Argumente sind wirklich nachvollziehbar.

Dann bis zu 750 oder allenfalls 800 €.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Hinweise!
> Die Argumente sind wirklich nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Dann bis zu 750 oder allenfalls 800 €.



Also, eine GTX 1050 Ti wäre bei dem Budget wohl das einzige, was derzeit zu verwirklichen ist. 

Die hier https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4gt-lp-v809-2404r-a1542809.html?hloc=de  180€
Dann würde ich ein durchschnittliches Gehäuse für 40€ nehmen, da hängt es von Deinem Geschmack ab, also: 40€
Netzteil zB https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-8-500w-atx-2-4-bn241-a1361850.html?hloc=de  50€
Fürs Arbeiten und Windows sollte eine SSD rein - auf 250GB sollten auch die 3-4 genannten Games noch locker draufpassen, vlt. prüf mal, ob ich damit richtig liege. Diese SSD hier https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-250gb-ct250mx500ssd1-a1745265.html?hloc=de  75€
Festplatte: wenn du viel an Daten hast, dann kriegst du 1000GB für ca 45€, 2000GB für ca 60€. Ich lass das aus der Rechnung aber erstmal raus.

Das sind dann bisher ca 350€. Monitor 24 Zoll würde ich 130-150€ einrechnen, das ist dann nix dolles, aber Standard und für Gaming auch gut genug. Dann sind wir bei ca 500€. Bleiben also 250€...

8GB DDR4-RAM kosten ca 80€. CPU: Da würde ich entweder einen Core i3-8100 und ein passendes Board nehmen, das wären zusammen ca 200€. Oder einen Ryzen 5 2400G mit passendem Board, das wären eher 220€. Vorteil Ryzen: er hat 4 Kerne, 8 Threads, und es gibt passende Mainboards für nur 60-70€. Vorteil Intel: in Games ist der i3-8100 erstaunlich stark. Nachteile: er hat nur 4 Kerne, 4 Threads, und die Mainboards kosten mind. 95€. Schwer zu sagen, was dann die bessere Variante wäre. ICH finde den Ryzen besser, da er durch die 8 Threads eine höhere Zukunftssicherheit bietet, auch wenn er aktuell in einigen Dingen langsamer als der Intel ist. Ein stärkerer Intel bzw. einer mit mehr Threads wäre dann wiederum zu teuer in der Summe.


----------



## xCJay (10. März 2018)

Illustator braucht nur wenig Kerne und dafür einen hohen Takt und gute IPC. Da ist der i3 8100 definitiv vorzuziehen. 
Würde es dann so machen:

Intel Core i3 8100
ASRock Z370 Pro4
8Gb DDR4 RAM
nVidia GTX1050Ti 4Gb
250Gb SSD (+ evetuell 1Tb HDD wenn benötigt)
Sharkoon S25-V
beQuiet Pure Power 10 400W
LG 24MB56HQ-B Monitor


----------



## Batze (10. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Es sollten aber auch mehr oder weniger neuere Spiele (wie Fallout 4, Elex, Divine Divinity) *und möglichst auch dann deren Nachfolger  gut drauf laufen*.


Wenn du für auch kommende Spiele nicht eine neue CPU dir kaufen möchtest ist eine CPU die "nur" 4 Threads bearbeiten kann rausgeschmissenes Geld. Auch wenn der i3 momentan in vielen(aber beileibe nicht allen Spielen) eine noch gute Figur macht, so etwas im Jahr 2018 bei einem kompletten Neukauf zu empfehlen ist auch bei einem Günstigen Rechner mehr als fraglich. Nimm den Ryzen und du bist da zumindest für die Zukunft besser gewappnet. Außer du kaufst dir in 2-3 Jahren gleich wieder was neues. Den Unterschied zum i3 kannst du eh höchstens Messen und das auch nur in wenigen Anwendungen/Spielen, rein Visuell wird es dir schwer fallen einen Unterschied im Moment festzustellen.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. März 2018)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Hardwarepreise generell und inbesondere im Bereich RAM und Grafikkarten aktuell sehr hoch sind und eine Besserung in absehbarer Zeit eher unwahrscheinlich ist, rate ich Dir, das Geld erst einmal zur Seite zu legen und das Jahr über jeden Monat zusätzlich evtl. eine kleine Summe anzusparen. Denn wenn Du ein halbwegs vernünftiges System möchtest, musst Du aktuell einen vierstelligen Betrag kalkulieren, mit Monitor sowieso.  

Für ein Midrange-System, komplett neu gebaut, inklusive Monitor, würde ich derzeit ca. 1300€ veranschlagen, wobei der Löwenanteil dabei bereits auf die Grafikkarte (z. B. eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB RAM, weniger sollte man nicht mehr haben) mit ca. 380€ entfällt. Etwa 300€ dann für CPU plus Mainboard, dann etwa 180€ für 16GB RAM. Fehlen noch Gehäuse, Netzteil und wenigstens eine SSD = ~ 200€. 

Für einen Monitor (nix besonderes) musst Du dann noch ca. 200€ einplanen, wenn Du Dich nicht, wie Spiritogre schon meinte, mit einem absoluten Billigmodell zufrieden geben willst.


----------



## xCJay (12. März 2018)

> Wenn du für auch kommende Spiele nicht eine neue CPU dir kaufen möchtest ist eine CPU die "nur" 4 Threads bearbeiten kann rausgeschmissenes Geld. Auch wenn der i3 momentan in vielen(aber beileibe nicht allen Spielen) eine noch gute Figur macht, so etwas im Jahr 2018 bei einem kompletten Neukauf zu empfehlen ist auch bei einem Günstigen Rechner mehr als fraglich. Nimm den Ryzen und du bist da zumindest für die Zukunft besser gewappnet. Außer du kaufst dir in 2-3 Jahren gleich wieder was neues. Den Unterschied zum i3 kannst du eh höchstens Messen und das auch nur in wenigen Anwendungen/Spielen, rein Visuell wird es dir schwer fallen einen Unterschied im Moment festzustellen.


Sein Hauptaugenmerk ist doch illustrator. Das läuft auf AMD alles Andere als schnell, da kaum Kerne genutzt werden und Takt und IPC wichtig sind. 
Ob in 3 Jahren Spiele darauf besser laufen, kann jetzt wohl Niemand sagen. Zumindest ist in meiner Glaskugel grade Nebel. Man sollte doch das kaufen was jetzt besser ist und nicht vielleicht irgendwann, möglicherweise. Wenn in nen paar Jahren der i3 nicht mehr reichen sollte kann man auch eine dann aktuelle CPU kaufen die auch viel viel schneller als nen Ryzen ist, wenn er dann voll genutzt werden würde.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Sein Hauptaugenmerk ist doch illustrator. Das läuft auf AMD alles Andere als schnell, da kaum Kerne genutzt werden und Takt und IPC wichtig sind.


 davon hab ich keine Ahnung, daher beschrieb ich ja auch zwei Optionen. Zudem ist Deine Interpretation von "_etwas _Illustrator (CS6)" sehr zweifelhaft...  die Frage ist, ob er überhaupt Dinge damit macht, bei denen er einen Unterschied merkt. 



> Ob in 3 Jahren Spiele darauf besser laufen, kann jetzt wohl Niemand sagen. Zumindest ist in meiner Glaskugel grade Nebel. Man sollte doch das kaufen was jetzt besser ist und nicht vielleicht irgendwann, möglicherweise. Wenn in nen paar Jahren der i3 nicht mehr reichen sollte kann man auch eine dann aktuelle CPU kaufen die auch viel viel schneller als nen Ryzen ist, wenn er dann voll genutzt werden würde.


 Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass ICH das meine. Dass es keiner genau sagen ist, ist logisch. Du kannst auch nicht sagen, ob die in 2-3 Jahren aktuelle Illustrator-Version anders aussieht und dank der mehr Threads auf dem Ryzen besser läuft als auf dem i3   aber bei Spielen ist es IMHO sogar recht wahrscheinlich, da die Spielekonsolen ja allesamt mit 8 Threads arbeiten und immer mehr Spiele daraufhin abgestimmt werden. Kann dann halt sein, dass sich das einfach nur ausgleicht, der Ryzen also den Rückstand in Gaming aufholt.


----------



## KarlAuer (14. März 2018)

Hi und Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung! 

Ich kam leider nicht dazu, mich eher zu melden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die vielen Hinweise und Links zu den einzelnen Teilen, das hilft mir sehr. 

Herbboy  hat mich übrigens schon 2011 fantastisch beraten, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...-gamer-komplett-pc-fuer-800-euro-gesucht.html

Mein aktueller Rechner ist übrigens noch der von damals, von daher.. alles richtig gemacht!! Und super Beratung! Hat 6 Jahre lang alle meine Wünsche erfüllt.
Wenn die Kiste jetzt nicht langsam ihren Geist aufgeben würde und zum Hochfahren 3-5 Minuten braucht, und ich mir Sorgen machen muss, dass der PC irgendwann ganz abschmiert, wäre eh alles nicht so dramatisch. Weiß aber leider nicht genau, woran es liegt, und bevor ich Geld in eine Untersuchung oder Reparatur investiere, kann ich wahrscheinlich auch gleich einen neuen Rechner kaufen. Zumal er inzwischen wirklich am Limit ist.

Ärgerlich, dass die Preise derzeit so hoch sind.  Damit habe ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. 
Geld sparen muss ich allerdings nicht  Es ist nur eine Frage, wieviel ich bereit bin, auszugeben. 

Zu den Leistungen nochmal:
Also in Illustrator mache ich wirklich nicht viel, vielleicht war das eine irreführende Information. 
Hauptsächlich benutze ich den Rechner zum Arbeiten mit Word, Chrome, Excel. Das war es eigentlich schon.
Aber ich würde auch gern ein paar aktuellere RPGs spielen als Fallout 3 und Dragon Age 2. Und da stoße ich jetzt an die Grenzen. Mit Fallout 4 und Elex wird es wohl nichts werden.

Ich werde mal paar Tage in Ruhe überlegen und schauen, welche Alternativen sich mir noch bieten. 
300 € PC als Arbeitsrechner kaufen und den alten wieder fit machen?
Oder doch 800-1000 € investieren, um wieder für 7 Jahre meine Ruhe zu haben.
Auf jeden Fall scheint mir, dass ich einen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt habe, sowohl was die Preise als auch was die nicht ganz klare technische Entwicklung angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2018)

Den alten fit machen UND einen Arbeitsrechner für 300€ wird auhc nicht billiger als wenn du einen neuen PC kaufst oder vom alten PC lediglich Gehäuse und Netzteil sowie vlt die HDD übernimmst. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Teile du dann später am Ende wirklich genommen hast, aber wenn du vlt. das Netzteil und Gehäuse und vlt. eine Festplatte erstmal übernimmst, dann kommst du natürlich mit einer Aufrüstung aus, die weniger als 800€ kostet. 

Bei der CPU hast du halt eine große Auswahl, ich sag mal zwischen 150 und 350 Euro. Passendes Board bei AMD ab 60-70€, bei Intel 30-40€ mehr, dafür sind die CPUs halt in Games was stärker. Und die AMDs haben zum gleichen Preis mehr Threads btw. die CPUs mit zB 12 Threads gibt es ein gutes Stück günstiger als bei Intel. "Falsch" machst du an sich mit keiner der folgenden CPUs was, die haben alle ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis: Intel Core i5-8400 oder i7-8700K, AMD Ryzen 5 2400G, 1600X oder vlt auch ein Ryzen 7 1700X. Klar: am Ende kann man immer sagen "die andere CPU wäre in DER oder DER Sache dann doch besser", aber unzufrieden wirst du IMHO mit keiner der CPUs sein. Die Ryzen und der i7-8700K wären dank der vielen Threads mutmaßlich auch für viele Jahre ausreichen, der i5-8400 KÖNNTE da als erster schlapp machen, obwohl er aktuell in vielen Dingen schneller als ein Ryzen ist.

RAM würde ich erstmal 1x8GB DDR4 holen, ca 70-80€. Dann eine SSD mit 240-255GB ca 80€. Und als Grafikkarte eben je nach Budget eine GTX 1050 Ti, 1060 (6GB) oder 1070. Aber für die genannten Games reicht erstmal die 1050 Ti aus, und wenn die Grafikkarten endlich mal günstiger werden, kannst du ja in 1-2 Jahren mal nachrüsten. 

Du wärst mit einem Ryzen 5 1600X oder einem Core i5-8400 und einer 1050 Ti dann bei ziemlich genau 600€, Gehäuse, Netzteil und HDD nimmst du halt noch vom alten PC. Beim Netzteil müsste man schauen, ob es nicht ZU alt ist - dann wären ca 50-60€ fällig für ein solides Be Quiet oder so.


----------



## xCJay (14. März 2018)

@Herbboy
Mit dem Post kann ich mich doch super zufrieden geben. Schön Beide Seiten beleuchtet 

@TE
Du kannst halt nen Intel nehmen, zum Beispiel den i5 8400. Der ist in Spielen aktuell eine Ecke schneller, als ein Ryzen 1600 und auch in Illustrator besser. Dafür bei den Mainboards etwas teurer.
Der Ryzen ist etwas schlechter von der Leistung her, aber hat eben noch Hyperthreading und 6 Threads mehr. Das kann vielleicht in ein paar Jahren besser sein, wenn das genutzt wird. Ob oder wann das passiert, kann wohl Niemand sagen. 
Ist nun eben die Entscheidung, zwischen jetzt besser oder vielleicht in ein paar Jahren besser.


----------



## KarlAuer (18. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für die super Tipps an alle!! Für mich als Laien wirklich absolut hilfreich, das auch so erklärt und beleuchtet zu bekommen.

Ich muss noch paar Wochen warten, um mir mehr Zeit zu nehmen. Der schlechte Zeitpunkt gerade  (hohe Preise für Grakas, Speicher etc.) macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Für 600 € hätte ich das Komplettsystem sofort genommen, einfach um Zeit zu sparen, aber so muss ich das nochmal in Ruhe überdenken, für was ich mich entscheide.

@Herbboy: Ich habe damals alles genau so übernommen, wie Du es am Ende vorgeschlagen hattest. Das war auch tadellos alles. Nur ging irgendwann der Lüfter kaputt, was ich nicht so richtig gemerkt habe. Ist inzwischen ausgetauscht, aber möglicherweise hat das irgendwo Schäden hinterlassen. Inzwischen braucht der PC 3-10 Minuten zum Hochfahren und rattert dabei extrem. Wenn er dann hochgefahren ist, ist eigentlich alles gut. Aber das macht mir Sorge, dass irgendwas an der HD ist und das wäre schlecht, wenn die irgendwann ganz kaputt wäre. Hab mir vor 6 Monaten dafür auchne SSD gekauft, aber die noch nicht eingebaut, weil ich ja das ganze System umziehen muss und dafür bräuchte ich 1-2 Tage ganz frei, um das in Ruhe zu machen.
Deswegen jetzt auch die Überlegung mit dem ganzen neuen Rechner, dann hätte ich den alten als funktionierendes Backup mit all seinen Daten, falls ich etwas übersehen sollte beim Umzug.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2018)

Das kannst du so machen.


----------

